# After all the truth is truth



## Shounak

Hello All,

How do I write in Latin, if I want to say: "After all the truth is truth."?

Thank you.


----------



## Penyafort

I'd say:

*Denique veritas est veritas.*

But let's wait for more expert opinions too.


----------



## Sobakus

*Est enim vēritās vēritās* is what I would say - granted, I've never encountered a similar equation expressed in Latin, but cf. Cicero's _Est enim virtūs perfecta ratiō..._ "After all, what virtue is, is reason perfected...". Probably it would more Latin to say something like *Sunt enim haec vēra* "After all that is the truth", if I understood the intended meaning correctly.

 I don't think *dēnique* "finally, in short, all in all" fits here because it implies a series of previous argumentations.


----------



## S.V.

Sobakus said:


> never encountered


In Eccles. Latin, you do see the type _Veritas enī veritas ē_, often followed by _that_.


----------



## Shounak

Thank you. Although Google is very bad at translating when I translate *Est enim vēritās vēritās *it shows *It is true.* So, shall I go ahead with this:*Est enim vēritās vēritās*


Sobakus said:


> *Est enim vēritās vēritās* is what I would say - granted, I've never encountered a similar equation expressed in Latin, but cf. Cicero's _Est enim virtūs perfecta ratiō..._ "After all, what virtue is, is reason perfected...". Probably it would more Latin to say something like *Sunt enim haec vēra* "After all that is the truth", if I understood the intended meaning correctly.
> 
> I don't think *dēnique* "finally, in short, all in all" fits here because it implies a series of previous argumentations.


----------



## Sobakus

S.V. said:


> In Eccles. Latin, you do see the type _Veritas enī veritas ē_, often followed by _that_.


Could you link to a couple of examples? I can't find any using Google.


----------



## Shounak

_Veritas enī veritas ē_
What does _ē_ signify?


----------



## S.V.

Shounak said:


> _ē_


_Est_. 





With that old ‾ for abbreviations. These were also beautiful, unlike vēritās vēritās. 

It is possible my memory fails, and the two nouns were only 'similar' enough ('God'... '_true_ God'; 'Wisdom'... '_true _wisdom').


----------



## Sobakus

S.V. said:


> With that old ‾ for abbreviations. These were also beautiful, unlike vēritās vēritās.


These aren't lines but tildes: ẽ xP Their use to spell the nasal letters N and M is where the Portuguese ã and õ come from, as well as the Spanish ñ.

Macrons aren't as easy on the eye as acutes=apices, but they're both more legible and can't be confused for accent marks - that's why they're used to mark length by all the recent orthographies, and not acutes. Though there are quite a few people who use them for Latin today, especially with capital letters.


----------



## Shounak

So, I would be using this as a title for my article. Should I write _Veritas enī veritas ē _or _Veritas enī veritas ?_


----------



## S.V.

Shounak said:


> as a title


Oh, for that you may want _VERITAS ENIM VERITAS EST_. Another way to avoid the more 'academic' macrons, for long vowels.

Id. if you quote an example with God.


----------



## Sobakus

Latin titles are almost without exception established phrases or at least their modified versions, since their use signals a reference to previous tradition. I would be confused to find one which was a randomly translated phrase. I also don't think using all-caps would help the case - Latin in all-caps is usually limited to quoting attestations (e.g. inscriptions), and requires a lowercase Roman font (aka SMALLCAPS). Certainly no scribal abbreviations, macrons or apices would be necessary.


----------



## Shounak

Thank you, everyone. It has been really helpful.


----------

